# Unicode lesen



## Maxpower123 (31. Okt 2014)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. 
Wie finde ich heraus, welche Bedeutung ein bestimmtes Zeichen hat? Wenn ich etwa das Zeichen 14 habe, wie finde ich heraus, welche Bedeutung die 14 hat?
Wenn ich jetzt die Ascii-Tabelle heranziehe und dort nachschaue, bekomme ich dann für die 14 den Wert "DC4" oder "A"?





Gruß


----------



## Thallius (31. Okt 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen, das die Tabelle eine ASCII Tabelle ist und keine Unicode (das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied) so ist das Zeichen 0x41 das "A". 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Maxpower123 (31. Okt 2014)

"Der Unicode umfasst heute (mit ein paar Tricks) über eine Millionen Zeichen. Die ersten Codes (0 bis 0x7F) wurden kompatibel zum ASCII-Code gewählt." - was fange ich dann damit an?


----------



## Thallius (31. Okt 2014)

Was willst du denn damit anfangen ?


----------



## taro (1. Nov 2014)

Maxpower123 hat gesagt.:


> "Der Unicode umfasst heute (mit ein paar Tricks) über eine Millionen Zeichen. Die ersten Codes (0 bis 0x7F) wurden kompatibel zum ASCII-Code gewählt." - was fange ich dann damit an?



Egal ob du dich in Unicode oder ASCII bewegst, die Zeichentabellen sind in den ersten 128 Positionen gleich.


----------

